# E93 3 Convertible ED Update



## Karin (Jan 24, 2007)

According to the German Speigel magazine the prices for the new BMW convertible will start at 39k Euro. That is a little more than 50k USD. I found similar prices in Australian Dollar and British pounds in on-line magazines. I just can't find anything for the US market.

The Spiegel report (it's in German):
http://www.spiegel.de/auto/fahrberichte/0,1518,460877,00.html

Karin


----------



## Karin (Jan 24, 2007)

P.S: for the 335i the Spiegel report shows the German price as 50.750 EUR (about 65.5k USD).


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*Back from Detroit Auto Show*

Just came back from the Detroit auto show. They had three hardtop convertibles on display. One was the Platinum Bronze that is in all the publicity photos and it was the 335i with the beige interior and interestingly the dark grey poplar wood trim. Also on display was the 328i in black with the saddle interior. There was a third in dark blue but high up on a pedestal. To see the black one go to Ebay, a dealer has a photo of it.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Stopped by Flow BMW in Winston-Salem today on our way back to MD from NC. Asked about E93 pricing and was told, "we are expecting it in early February". CA I talked with is estimating mid $50s for a decently equipped 335i.


----------



## horatiub (Aug 25, 2004)

Northcar said:


> Just came back from the Detroit auto show. They had three hardtop convertibles on display. One was the Platinum Bronze that is in all the publicity photos and it was the 335i with the beige interior and interestingly the dark grey poplar wood trim. Also on display was the 328i in black with the saddle interior. There was a third in dark blue but high up on a pedestal. To see the black one go to Ebay, a dealer has a photo of it.


pics?


----------



## jerrykdc (May 6, 2003)

*I saw one at the DC Auto Show*

It looked really good - it was blue with tan. I asked about the trunk and there will be less trunk space than the current convertible. With the top down there will be some way to raise it in the trunk in order to access what trunk space there is. For golf clubs you will have to use the ski pass thru and have the clubheads go through there.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

You can look at a Mercedes SL 500 to get an idea of how it will work since the roof is made by the same manufacturer I was told.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

jerrykdc said:


> It looked really good - it was blue with tan. I asked about the trunk and there will be less trunk space than the current convertible. With the top down there will be some way to raise it in the trunk in order to access what trunk space there is. For golf clubs you will have to use the ski pass thru and have the clubheads go through there.


Here's a refresher vid of how much room is in the trunk:

3 Convertible Hard Top Video

Nice background music, too.


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

*How Much Room In The E93 Trunk Answer*

From one of my prior posts:
DE BMW rep gave me a demo of raising/lowering the top with the CA remote, then with the top up we opened the trunk and I pulled some measurements. When one views photos of an open trunk (like from the Detroit Auto Show) one thinks the trunk space is large, but it is not. The dimensions are: 29.5" wide, 15.5" high, ~31" long/deep, and some very small space on either side of the rear area behind the tail lights for maybe a camera case or very small parcels. The space available would be a challenge for more than 1 regular or rollerboard suitcase, but a few duffle bags properly stuffed will fit OK.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

In response to the request for pictures, here is a link to the EBAY site which has pics of both the black smaller engined model and the platinum bronze 335i. The 335 as at the show is seen in the shots at the lower right. The other shots are the stock photos that BMW has sent to every magazine.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...RK:MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=260077945126&rd=1,1


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

When will we see pricing from BMW? Can't believe I am buying a car without knowing the price. Oh well, you only live once.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

I think in the next day or so,quite a few people are buying "Priceless" cars, but at the prices you're getting ED cars,you're under dealers cost for a while,so if you hate it,you can always sell it as soon as it comes back for redelivery, but I don't think so ! You're gonna love it !


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks, Irv. I needed some positive reinforcement. Keep it up!!


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Irv suggests pricing may be out any day now. (2/1/07)


----------



## mkIRM3Vert (Aug 17, 2004)

How full are ED slots for April 2nd or later? The Official Post is just starting to fill but that doesn't necessarily reflect overall availability. I need a weekend date for a whirlwind trip (Did the two-week thing last September for the wife's E90 335i).

I have been debating this for weeks, but now I have finally decided to buy a 335i ED and sell the M3 vert. As soon as pricing is released I am ordering and getting an ED date for early spring so I can drive this badboy all summer. :thumbup:


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Last post I saw was for an April 27 ED. Not sure if this means slots are getting full but they probably are.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

I apologize for the pricing snafu from yesterday,when the 3 series pricing wasn't where it always is yesterday, I really thought they were putting up the new pricing,but the whole system ( dealerspeed) kind of crashed on the 31st and through part of the day yesterday.I still believe this pricing has to come out any day,but I checked this morning and nothing yet.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

IrvRobinson said:


> I apologize for the pricing snafu from yesterday,when the 3 series pricing wasn't where it always is yesterday, I really thought they were putting up the new pricing,but the whole system ( dealerspeed) kind of crashed on the 31st and through part of the day yesterday.I still believe this pricing has to come out any day,but I checked this morning and nothing yet.


This is getting like a trip with kids . . .

"Are the prices in yet? Are the prices in yet? Are the prices in yet? . . . . "


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Tanning machine said:


> This is getting like a trip with kids . . .
> 
> "Are the prices in yet? Are the prices in yet? Are the prices in yet? . . . . "


:rofl:


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Another Weekend of Uncertainty?*

I guess we have to suffer through another weekend not knowing what we will be paying for our cars. Oh well, it's only money, right?


----------

